# Naruto Battledome Directory



## LostSelf (May 8, 2016)

*Naruto Battledome Directory*
Below is a collection of threads to hopefully help you with your Battledome experience! Please check them out if you are interested! (All hyperlinks are italicized)
____________________________________________
_*____________________________________________________
*_​by Cordelia
by Chainer
by Raikiri19

*Naruto Battle Directory*by Itachi

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Itachі said:
			
		

> Thought it would be nice if there was a thread which marked battles, not going to include absolutely everything but I might add more later. Feel free to make any suggestions or point out any errors.


*

Part 1 - Prologue*

Naruto & Iruka vs Mizuki - Chapter 1

Bell Test: Team 7 vs Kakashi - Chapter 4

*Land of Waves*

Team 7 vs Demon Brothers - Chapter 9

Team 7 vs Zabuza - Chapter 11

Team 7 vs Zabuza & Haku - Chapter 22

Naruto vs Gato's Henchmen - Chapter 23

*Chunin Exams
*
Rock Lee vs Naruto & Sasuke - Chapter 37

Sasuke vs Oboro - Chapter 46

Team 7 vs Orochimaru - Chapter 47

Anko vs Orochimaru - Chapter 50

Sakura vs Team Dosu - Chapter 51

Sand Siblings vs Team Shigure - Chapter 58

Team 7 & Kabuto vs Team Oboro - Chapter 61

Sasuke vs Yoroi - Chapter 67

Shino vs Zaku - Chapter 69

Misumi vs Kankuro - Chapter 70

Sakura vs Ino - Chapter 71

Shikamaru vs Kin Tsuchi - Chapter 74

Naruto vs Kiba - Chapter 75

Hinata vs Neji - Chapter 79

Rock Lee vs Gaara - Chapter 82

Dosu vs Choji - Chapter 87

Kabuto vs Kakashi - Chapter 88

Hayate vs Baki - Chapter 92

Naruto vs Neji - Chapter 100

Shikamaru vs Temari - Chapter 106

Sasuke vs Gaara - Chapter 111
*
Konoha Crush
*
Orochimaru's Invasion - Chapter 116

Hiruzen vs Orochimaru - Chapter 117

Shikamaru vs Otogakure Ninja - Chapter 119

Shino vs Kankuro - Chapter 125

Sasuke vs Gaara - Chapter 127

Clan Heads vs Invaders - Chapter 137
*
Search for Tsunade
*
Itachi & Kisame vs Konoha Jonin - Chapter 141

Itachi & Kisame vs Naruto & Sasuke - Chapter 145

Tsunade vs Kabuto & Orochimaru - Chapter 163

*Sasuke Recovery Mission*

Naruto vs Sasuke - Chapter 175

Sasuke vs Sound 4 - Chapter 177

Genma & Raido vs Sound 4 - Chapter 184

SR Team vs Jirobo - Chapter 186

Choji vs Jirobo- Chapter 188

SR Team vs Kidomaru - Chapter 191

Neji vs Kidomaru - Chapter 193

SR Team vs Sakon - Chapter 200

Naruto vs Kimimaro, Shikamaru vs Tayuya & Kiba vs Sakon - Chapter 202

Rock Lee vs Kimimaro - Chapter 210

Sand Siblings & SR Team vs Kimimaro, Tayuya & Sakon - Chapter 213

Naruto vs Sasuke - Chapter 218

*Kakashi Gaiden*

Team Minato vs Iwa Shinobi - Chapter 239

Kakashi & Obito vs Taiseki - Chapter 242

Kakashi & Obito vs Kakko - Chapter 243

*Part 2 - Kazekage Rescue Mission*

Bell Test: Naruto & Sakura vs Kakashi - Chapter 246

Deidara vs Gaara - Chapter 248

Kankuro vs Sasori - Chapter 250

Team Gai vs Shoten Kisame - Chapter 255

Team Kakashi & Chiyo vs Shoten Itachi - Chapter 259

Sakura & Chiyo vs Sasori - Chapter 264

Kakashi & Naruto vs Deidara -

Chapter 266
Chapter 275

*Tenchi Bridge Reconnaissance Mission
*
Sai vs Choji, Shikamaru & Naruto - Chapter 283

Training: Naruto & Sai vs Yamato - Chapter 288

New Team Kakashi vs Orochimaru & Kabuto - Chapter 290

New Team Kakashi vs Sasuke - Chapter 307

*Akatsuki Suppression Mission*

Hidan & Kakuzu vs Yugito - Chapter 312

Deidara & Obito vs Sanbi - Chapter 317

Asuma, Shikamaru, Izumo & Kotetsu vs Hidan & Kakuzu - Chapter 322

Team 10 & Kakashi vs Hidan & Kakuzu - Chapter 332

Hidan vs Shikamaru - Chapter 336

Naruto vs Kakuzu - Chapter 339

*Itachi Pursuit Mission*

Sasuke vs Orochimaru - Chapter 343

Itachi vs Orochimaru - Chapter 345

Sasuke vs Deidara - Chapter 357

Sasuke vs Itachi's Karasu Bunshin - Chapter 367
*
Tale of Jiraiya The Gallant
*
Jiraiya vs Konan - Chapter 372

Jiraiya vs Pain - Chapter 374

*Fated Battle Between Brothers*

Itachi vs Sasuke - Chapter 383

Killer Bee vs Taka - Chapter 410

*Pain's Assault*

Invasion - Chapter 419

Kakashi vs Pain - Chapter 420

Naruto vs Pain - Chapter 430

*Five Kage Summit*

Omoi & Karui vs Sakura, Sai & Naruto - Chapter 454

Danzo vs Land of Wood Shinobi - Chapter 455

Taka's Assault - Chapter 461

Killer Bee vs Kisame - Chapter 470

Fu & Torune vs Obito - Chapter 475

Sasuke vs Danzo - Chapter 476

Team 7 vs Sasuke - Chapter 484

*Fourth Shinobi World War: Countdown*

Naruto vs Kyubi - Chapter 497

Obito Invades Konoha - Chapter 500

Gai vs Kisame - Chapter 505

Konan vs Obito - Chapter 509

Kabuto & Deidara Invade Turtle Island - Chapter 513

*Fourth Shinobi World War: Confrontation*

Surprise Attack Division vs Sasori & Deidara - Chapter 517

Kakashi vs Zabuza & Haku - Chapter 523

Darui, Samui & Atsui vs Kinkaku & Ginkaku - Chapter 527

Mifune vs Hanzo - Chapter 531

Team 10 vs Asuma - Chapter 532

Choji & Choza vs Gedo Mazo - Chapter 537

Naruto & Killer Bee vs Ei - Chapter 541

Minato vs Ei & Killer Bee - Chapter 542

Gaara vs Rasa - Chapter 546

Nagato & Itachi vs Killer Bee & Naruto - Chapter 549

Itachi, Killer Bee & Naruto vs Nagato - Chapter 550

Naruto, Gaara & Onoki vs Mu - Chapter 553

Naruto vs Sandaime Raikage - Chapter 554

Gaara & Onoki vs Nidaime Mizukage - Chapter 556

*Fourth Shinobi World War: Climax*

Gaara, Onoki & Naruto vs Madara - Chapter 560

Gokage vs Madara -

Chapter 563
Chapter 575
Chapter 588

Naruto & Killer Bee vs Obito & Jinchuriki - Chapter 564

Kakashi & Gai vs V2 Jinchuriki - Chapter 567

Sasuke & Itachi vs Kabuto - Chapter 579

Naruto, Kakashi, Gai & Killer Bee vs Obito - Chapter 595

Obito vs Mist Ninja - Chapter 605

Hashirama vs Madara -

Chapter 621
Chapter 626

Butsuma & Tobirama vs Tajima & Izuna - Chapter 623

Kakashi vs Obito - Chapter 629

Hokage & Team 7 vs Obito & Madara - Chapter 631

Madara vs Biju - Chapter 658

Tobirama & Sasuke vs Madara - Chapter 661

Gai, Minato, Rock Lee & Kakashi vs Madara - Chapter 667

Naruto & Sasuke vs Madara - Chapter 673

*Kaguya Otsutsuki Strikes*

Team 7 & Obito vs Kaguya - Chapter 679

Naruto vs Sasuke - Chapter 694




*Naruto Databooks:*

_Databook and Fanbook Collection_
*Movie Guidebook Collection:*


*Notable Debate Tournaments/Matches:*

 Hosted by Komnenos


Hosted by Suu

*Spoiler*: __ 




 Marco, Cyphon, & Turrin vs Nikushimi, Strategoob, & Vergil642
 Daenerys Stormborn, Baroxio, & Komnenos vs Mist Puppet, Atlantic Storm, & Yokokorama


​

 Hosted by Akito and Soul

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




 Ace vs Daylight
 Atlantic Storm vs harrypottersama/Wizard
 Empathy vs Panos
 Kai vs Lt. Iceman/Zenith
 silenceofthelambs vs EnergySage
 Alex Payne vs NatureBoy
 Daenerys Stormborn vs KenpachiTZ
 WolfPrinceKiba vs Hiruzen Sarutobi
 Dracule Mihawk vs Baroxio
 Violent by Design vs Qhorin Halfhand
 Thunder vs The Pirate on Wheels
 Cyphon vs Joakim3
 Ryuzaki vs Melodie
 Turrin vs foreign
 Komnenos vs Leon




*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




 Yokokorama vs Daylight
 Kai vs silenceofthelambs
 Atlantic Storm vs Empathy
 Alex Payne vs Daenerys Stormborn
 WolfPrinceKiba vs Dracule Mihawk
 Qhorin Halfhand vs Thunder
 Joakim3 vs Ryuzaki




*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 




 Daylight vs Atlantic Storm
 Kai vs Daenerys Stormborn
 WolfPrinceKiba vs Thunder
 Ryuzaki vs Turrin




*Spoiler*: _Semi-Finals_ 




 Atlantic Storm vs Daenerys Stormborn
 WolfPrinceKiba vs Ryuzaki




*Spoiler*: _Finals_ 




 Atlantic Storm vs WolfPrinceKiba





​

Hosted by Ryuzaki

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




 Santoryu vs Baroxio
 Mist Puppet vs Kanki
Ace vs TheDestroyer
 Atlantic Storm vs EnergySage
 Godaime Tsunade vs Joakim3
 Empathy vs Hiruzen Sarutobi
Puppetry vs Freedan
 Nikushimi vs The Pirate on Wheels




*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




 WolfPrinceKiba vs Baroxio
 Melodie vs Mist Puppet
 Ace vs Kai
 Strategoob vs Atlantic Storm
 Akito vs Joakim3
 Daenerys Stormborn vs Empathy
 Freedan vs Alex Payne
 Komnenos vs The Pirate on Wheels




*Spoiler*: _Semi-Finals_ 




WolfPrinceKiba vs Melodie
 Kai vs Strategoob
Akito vs Empathy
 Alex Payne vs Komnenos




*Spoiler*: _Finals_ 




 Alex Payne vs Empathy





​

 Hosted by Ryuzaki
As promised, here is the NBD directory that collects links to useful threads. Please let me know if there's anything I should add or modify above!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Saru (May 8, 2016)

@Cordelia maybe change the blue to a slightly lighter blue (or green, like your username)? The dark blue is hard on the eyes on the V1 dark skin.

This is awesome, though.


----------



## Cord (May 8, 2016)

Changed it to dark green lol. How about that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (May 8, 2016)

Good job.

Only thing is that the Tsunade vs Danzo match was Nikushimi vs POW.


----------



## Saru (May 8, 2016)

Much better.


----------



## Cord (May 8, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Good job.
> 
> Only thing is that the Tsunade vs Danzo match was Nikushimi vs POW.


Good catch. Edited it now, thank you.


----------



## Platypus (May 8, 2016)

Nice. 

These movie guidebook collections _might_ come in handy:
 • 

An alternative masterpost for all databook/fanbook/guidebook stuff (including album links):
Databook and Fanbook Collection
Think it's by @knight504

Shame the update kinda wrecked Chainer's posts.


----------



## UchihaX28 (May 8, 2016)

Very useful. Thanks so much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Cord (May 9, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Nice.
> 
> These movie guidebook collections _might_ come in handy:
> •
> ...


I added these, thanks!


----------



## Mercurial (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi people, I created this to pay homage to the Naruto Arena Battledome. It's basically all the characters we have in the Naruto Battledome, with all their different versions. They aren't divided by their powers and modes (for example: Base Naruto, KN1 Naruto, KN4 Naruto, SM Naruto, KCM Naruto, BM Naruto and so on) but by their different counterparts during the story, and their counterparts include all their available powers and modes up to that moment (for example: Start of Part 1 Naruto, Part 1 Chunin Exams Naruto, Part 1 Rasengan Naruto, End of Part 1 Naruto who can go KNO and KN1, Start of Part 2 Naruto who can go KN4, Post Fuuton training Naruto, Pain Arc Naruto who can go SM and KN4, Naruto who can go up to KCM, Naruto who can go up to BM, Naruto who can go up to BSM, Naruto after receiving Rikudo Senjutsu, Naruto during The Last, Naruto as an adult during Gaiden and Boruto). I tried as much as possible to assemble characters by their relations during the story, such as main protagonists, allies, enemies, character related to them or who are part of a group and so on.

Ask me if you need any explanation about how I divided the different characters' temporal versions. I really hope you will like my work and that I didn't forget any relevant character.


*Spoiler*: __ 




​




I did a little edit on the Naruto Arena image, if anyone is interested.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Angelica89 (Aug 9, 2017)

Very useful. Thanks so much!


----------



## Kisame (Feb 23, 2018)

Why doesn't the current Battledome hold such tournaments?

It's pretty active, and I'm sure a lot of members will be willing to participate. We can vote on the rules and moderators could have the final say.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 25, 2020)

Woa, you really did a lot of work there. I was doing it one by one, but this solved it pretty well. Amazing job there! @Mad Scientist 

You're a role model Master's fan.


----------

